# Awesome Muay Thai Fight (video)



## MA-Caver (Nov 17, 2010)

It's hard to ascertain the winner of this one... but it's funny as hell. 
http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=24149
I didn't think much of the use of trash-can lids... are they legal?? :lol:


----------



## Omar B (Nov 18, 2010)

Beat you to that by a week.  Search my posted threads.


----------

